# Naqoyqatsi - and all the others



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

anyone here watched these films? i find them really strange and completely off from more traditional forms of music and film.

i believe glass composed all of it, but for some strange reason listening to glass here with all the trippy scenes and effects makes for quite a hallucinogen experience.

i think i watched about 50 minutes of naqoyqatsi before i to turn it off because it was really getting to me.

but i like the music composed here, minimalist at best, but fits with the psychodelic experience.


so do others think about these works?


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I've seen all 3 of the Qatsi films and have Koyaanisqatsi on CD.

I like the films and the music. Watching time-lapse or super slow motion film is nearly always interesting. However, even for someone like me who loves minimalism, I find that Glass went a bit OTT on the repeats in The Grid from Koyaanisqatsi when not listened to with the images, but combined with the film it all works perfectly and both compliment each other. Naqoyqatsi has probably the most accessible score out of the three.

The main problem I have with them is that I normally watch films at night and if I'm even the slightest bit tired, 90 minutes of Glass and time-lapse photography will send me to the land of Nod in no time.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

yea, its not exactly an easy film to get into, i had watched up to 50 minutes of it before i couldnt handle it anymore. just finished watching the rest now. its interesting and glass works here, but doesnt really work on his own without the images and scenes.

but i couldnt help but feel slightly nauseous from the whole thing.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I love these film - they are for allowing yourself to be totally absorbed.

They also feature some of the only music by Phllip Glass I consider to be worthwhile; great soundtracks but pretty poor concert music.


----------

